# Where there is a will there is a way



## 123xyz

Could someone tell me how to say "where there is a will, there is a way" in Hungarian? I tried googling it and searching in several dictionaries, but I couldn't manage to find anything. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Akitlosz

Ha van (rá) akarat, akkor van (rá) mód is.

A Hungarian proverb:

Nincsen lehetetlen, csak tehetetlen. Does not exist impossible, but only incapable.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## Zsanna

Az Akitlosz által említett mondást én ilyen alakban ismerem: nincs lehetetlenség, csak tehetetlenség. (Az O.Nagy Gábor féle Magyar szólások és közmondások is így említi.)
Szóba jöhet még (szintén megerősítve a fenti könyv által):
Mindent lehet, csak akarni kell.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Mindent lehet, csak akarni kell.


A magam részéről ezt ismerem (talán már használtam is...)


----------



## Zsanna

Sorry, I switched to Hungarian in my previous post. Back to English now. 
There is a good one (often used in Hungarian) but it is a bit different from the English as it speaks seemingly only about "looking for sg" but of course it can be used a bit more widely. It implies that if you keep your eyes open -> pay attention ->make some effort, you'll find something/there'll be a result:
*
Aki keres, az talál*. (word by word: Whoever looks for something, will find something.)


----------



## NagyKiss

Isn't that from a bible - Aki keres, az talál????))


----------



## francisgranada

NagyKiss said:


> Isn't that from a bible - Aki keres, az talál????))


I don't know, but I know the exact equivalents in Italian (chi cerca, trova) and in Slovak (kto hľadá, nájde). So I think it is very probable there exists a common source (e.g. the Bible).


----------



## Zsanna

It may have come from the Bible originally but then it went through some change in its form (like some other sayings)...

I quote both the English and the Hungarian for reference: (It appears several times in the Bible, I'm quoting St. Matthew/Máté 7.7.)

Ask, and it shall be given to you ; seek, and ye shall find ;
Kérjetek és adatik néktek; keressetek és találtok;


----------

